# Conventional Reel for NJ Surf Fishing



## NightHawker (Jan 9, 2015)

One and all...I am looking for recommendations for a good conventional reel (and rod) to use on the surf. I've been using spinning equipment for years. I'd like to extend my reach into the breakers, etc. and want to make a wise decision. All suggestions most welcome. Thank you.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

any particular reason you don't want to stick with spinners?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

What is your target species?? How much weight will you be throwing (sinker + bait)?? How long of a rod are you comfortable with??

Tommy


----------



## NightHawker (Jan 9, 2015)

Target fish include kingfish, bluefish, weakfish, sea bass, fluke. Weight is approx. 3-4oz + bait. Rod comfort between 10-12ft. I like spinners; however, my casting seems challenged to get more than 75 yards out. Again, insight welcome. Thanks!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

a decent 10-12' rod with a braid friendly reel and some 20# braid should get you 120 + yds 
$200-250 should get you started with a balanced outfit......less if you buy used


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Not to be an ass but have you ever considered working on technique instead of thinking that you can't do something because of your equipment. Think of it this way you have 2-3 months to work on your casting technique. You would be surprised at how much extra distance you can get. 20lb braid with a 50lb shock leader should get you in the right direction. Look up some tommy farmer vids on YouTube and use the down time to prepare. Depending on the situation and conditions, different casting techniques will get you the extra yardage as well.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Conventional reel to suit your needs - Akios 656 CTM. Great out of the box performance that can be easily tuned from safe and (almost) blowup proof to blazing fast.

Rod - CPS 12' 3-7 casting is a great all around surf rod. Easy to cast, very good bite detection and good backbone.

Tommy


----------



## NightHawker (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks, everyone, for your candid comments. I will definitely take all into consideration. Much appreciated!


----------



## techrider62 (Mar 14, 2010)

I fished last year with akios 656 and a cps 12 3-7 and couldn't be happier.It pulled in some big stripers


----------



## scoutin4reds (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm gonna 3rd the akios 656, an awesome reel with plenty of control and power.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Go with the Akios


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Tommy said:


> Conventional reel to suit your needs - Akios 656 CTM. Great out of the box performance that can be easily tuned from safe and (almost) blowup proof to blazing fast.
> 
> Rod - CPS 12' 3-7 casting is a great all around surf rod. Easy to cast, very good bite detection and good backbone.
> 
> Tommy


I found the Akios reels with mags to be the easiest conventional reels to cast.


----------

